

Google and Motorola: What the #*%? - smpb
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2011/08/google-and-motorola-what.html

======
BillSaysThis
Decent analysis but misses two significant points:

\- Moto has a Java license that should change state on the Oracle lawsuit, in
which they are currently being hammered by the judge

\- The settop box business is decidedly non-trivial if (and it's a big if)
they can get the cable companies to move into the 21st century. Comcast boxes,
for example, lose 100% of their programming guide in the absence of power and
can take more than 72 hours to reload the standard 13-14 days of content.
Search sucks and presentation is close behind.

While Google's processes may need some adjustment to suit the hardware
business I disagree that this will cripple or kill them.

